# Installing LSD ? Is it an Option?



## YellowP5 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi all, I have been lurking around for a little bit, but have a question now. I have an '05 Frontier SE King Cab 2WD with the 6 speed. Looking back I wish I had gotten the LSD (only $300) when I got it. My question now is, do you know what it would take to make have and LSD put in? What parts would be needed and how in depth would it be? One dealer said it would be cheaper just to trade in my truck and get one with LSD. Anyway, I just wanted to check to see if it was just a matter of flipping out something in the Pumpkin, or if there was other stuff that had to be changed (axles, driveshaft, eletronics, computers....).

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

The $300 option is the ABLS (unless I missed one somewhere) that uses the brakes and ABS channels to actively brake the slipping wheel. It still has an open diff I believe (could be wrong here). My understanding is that the standard ABS system is not capable of this function as the ABLS equipped trucks have more channels on the ABS system than those that have no ABLS option (plus the control function in the ABS controller)

I dont think there is a traditional LSD option available.

I'm holding out for an aftermarket locker since they wouldnt let me buy a CC Nismo 6-spd I'll give that money to someone else.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah, the ABLS is not easy or cheap to add on if you don't have it...

My Nismo and some other models also have an electric rear locker. if this is the locker you're referring to, i'd prolly just swap in a real locker into our dana 44....


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Since it's a 'modified' dana 44, I'll wait for one that specifies that it works with our rear end.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

mainerunr said:


> Since it's a 'modified' dana 44, I'll wait for one that specifies that it works with our rear end.


4X4parts.com sells LSDs for the 1999-2004 Frontier for approx $500. i'm thinking there will be one for the 2nd Gen Frontier in the future


----------



## webhitch (Jun 1, 2004)

SD Frontier said:


> 4X4parts.com sells LSDs for the 1999-2004 Frontier for approx $500. i'm thinking there will be one for the 2nd Gen Frontier in the future


I sure hope so .. not having a true Limited Slip Diff as an option seems a bit crazy with such a torqie (is that a word?) drive train ..


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

webhitch said:


> I sure hope so .. not having a true Limited Slip Diff as an option seems a bit crazy with such a torqie (is that a word?) drive train ..


torquey


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah lockers are the way to go - LSD's don't enjoy having one wheel int he air while the other is in a high traction state... tends to wear out the clutches... i have found the ABLS to be pretty good...


----------



## webhitch (Jun 1, 2004)

scuba91ta said:


> yeah lockers are the way to go - LSD's don't enjoy having one wheel int he air while the other is in a high traction state... tends to wear out the clutches... i have found the ABLS to be pretty good...



Torsen style LSD’s don't have clutches. I’d like to see a preloaded Torsen style that way if you get one wheel off the ground you still get some power to the ground plus it’s a low maintenance solution.. oh well I could deal with a locker too as long as I don’t have to get out of the truck to lock anything ..

I don’t under stand why Nismo hasn’t filled this bill .. sure would be nice to get something that doesn’t void the Warranty ..


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I prefer an air locker diff, that way you have the true locker diff when needed by have an open diff for regular street driving. they are a little bit more pricy but worth the extra cash in the end.


----------



## YellowP5 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info guys! I guess I will wait for a while to do something about it. :-( I won't be doing anything right now that is going to void any part of the warranty. 

Thank you!


----------



## smokeydadog (May 30, 2005)

This is my first truck, so I know squat about lockers. What is the ballpark price for a manual locker? What about an air-activated locker?


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

I have nothing to good say about the ARB air lockers. But I got the factory locker in my nismo, have yet to try it out though.


----------

